# Methode zum Nichts tun?



## mobile (24. Apr 2006)

Hi,

ist vielleicht ne etwas dumme Frage aber gibt es eine Methode die dazu da ist, das einfach nichts getan wird? Habe das Problem bier 


```
class Ergebnis implements KeyListener {
		public void keyReleased(KeyEvent e) {
		}
		public void keyTyped(KeyEvent e) {
		}
		public void keyPressed(KeyEvent VK_ENTER) {
			int ergebnis = zahl1+zahl2;
			int ergein = Integer.parseInt(erg.getText());			
			if(ergebnis == ergein) {
				test.setText("Richtig");
			}
			else {
				test.setText("Falsch");
			}
		}
	}
```

Will in ein TextField Zaheln (ergein) eingeben, aber nur wenn Enter gedrückt wird, soll in einem anderen Field (test) etwas geschehen. Verständlich?

Wie könnte man das machen?

Danke!


----------



## André Uhres (24. Apr 2006)

timkon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...Will in ein TextField Zaheln (ergein) eingeben, aber nur wenn Enter gedrückt wird,
> soll in einem anderen Field (test) etwas geschehen...


ActionListener ans Textfeld -> der reagiert immer nur auf Enter.


----------



## The_S (24. Apr 2006)

oder


```
class Ergebnis implements KeyListener {
		public void keyReleased(KeyEvent e) {
		}
		public void keyTyped(KeyEvent e) {
		}
		public void keyPressed(KeyEvent e) {
			
			if (e.getKeyCode() == KeyEvent.VK_ENTER) {
			   // mach was bei Enter
			}

		}
	}
```


----------



## SnooP (24. Apr 2006)

timkon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habe das Problem bier



Das hab ich auch ganz oft! Meistens ist es alle!   :shock:  :lol:


----------

